# Radio dead?



## Webmosher (Jun 28, 2004)

Hello all,

We were pointed to this excellent site from an Outbacker we recently met while in Emily Park, ON. Thanks much.

We bought our Outback (2004 28RSS) last August, and have had only few minor problems. Being novice trailer owners, this has been a big plus. After reading many posts, I think this is testament to the dealer that sold the trailer to us.

Over the winter, we stored the trailer in the our home park area. We pulled it out of storage only about 2 weeks ago. On our last camp (2nd of the year), we noted that the radio was dead. No power, no LCD, no nothing. Tried plugging and unplugging the wire on the back, checked all the fuses, still nothing. I suspect one of two possible problems:

1) We blew both of the 30 amp fuses due to a reversed battery hookup on our first outing. I am wondering if this may have fried the radio, since the lights still worked while it was reversed, and I didn't notice until we plugged in.
2) Perhaps snow weight on the covering tarp may have broken a wire connection at the antenna. The antenna seems to be sticking straight up, but I haven't been able to bring a ladder camping yet to check this.

Any other ideas? Prior experience?
Thanks much,
Fred


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi Fred,

I am located in Brooklin (North of Whitby). I too have camped at Emily Park so I assume you are located not too far from where I am?

Where did you purchase your RV from?

I am currently dealing with Camping in Style and thought I'd see if this is where you purchased from? If so, can you comment on the service you received?

Hope you get your radio issue sorted out.

Wayne


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Fred, it coudl be fried as you described. Frankly as the radios are not that great to start with its not a huge loss. Your dealer may cover it under warranty though. If you can pull it down you may want to check the lines with a voltmeter to make sure its getting power, then to see if power is going through it. I don't think the snow would have caused the problem since you are not getting any power in the first place.


----------



## Webmosher (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi Wayne,

Quite familar with Brooklyn, since we live in Whitby and cut up #12 to take a more scenic route to Emily Park.

We shopped between Camping in Style (CiS) and Holiday RV which sold Coleman Caravans (they used to be neighbors, but Holiday moved to the 115). In any case, we opted for the Outback for a few reasons, mostly the overall quality was much better over the Coleman, and the 4 bunk option of the 28RSS was a requirement for our large family.

We bought directly off the lot, so I cannot attest for how well they put together a newly ordered trailer. Even then, it took 2 weeks prep work for CiS to get the trailer ready. We were novice trailer owners, but I think they require all customers to go through an orientation where they walk through every detail. I prepared a number of questions I wanted covered specifically, but in most cases they already had this covered. The orientation appears to be a Keystone policy as much as it is a dealer policy.

Even with the extra prep work, my wife felt they may have made the delivery a bit hastily (even though we were the driving force in that push). There appeared to be some overspray on the paint protection. The duct work was full of dust bunnies and some of the trim work needed a spot of glue around the doors. Not a big deal, but she pays attention to these details.

The fellow Outbacker I met last weekend also dealt with CiS. He bought a 2005 same model 28RSS. It appears there are some technical changes in the trailers, but even with some dealer mods, he probably saved $2K over our buy. Goes to show what the weak USD







will buy you these days. We thought we were making a deal last summer by saving $6K over the previous 2003 without the slide. Generally, prices are pretty good, though you'll have to go to Owen Sound or another province/state to get a better deal.

Whether this is a measure of dealer service, or simple good luck, we have had no major issues with the Outback that I did not cause myself. We even survived a winter in which I did everything myself.

Fred

PS: Also, I noted you seemed to be looking for another tow vehicle, if you are looking at the larger size Outbacks, go no smaller that 3/4 ton. We currently park our trailer at Emily and camp there almost all year, so towing the 1/2 mile to site is no big deal, but hauling that beast up there with our 1/2 ton Suburban was not pleasant.


----------



## Webmosher (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for your info. I will have to dig around for my voltmeter. I suspect it is somewhere at the antenna, since I could not find a break anywhere else. Just seemed strange to me that the power would route that way. I might also drop it down from the cupboard and see what I can find.

Thanks much for your help, you always seem to have helpful info to provide. I am not sure if this is your site, but thanks much for the participation you put into it.

Fred


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad to lend a hand. Nope not my site, its Vern's! I'm just a happy Outbacker that got a lot from this forum and several others in my years of camping. Keep us appraised as to what you find out.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That Y-ise Guy is something else.

I think he's just trying to spend all my money (mods) and catch me in number of posts! (and he's almost there!)


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Fred,

You're closer than I anticipated. Maybe we'll run into each other sometime this summer. Enjoy your camping.

Thanks for the info on the numbers. The 28RSS lists at $29,900 CDN for a 2005.

So based on the numbers you (and the other Outbacker) were able to get down into the $22K to $24K range?

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Webmosher (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi Wayne,

Well, I think we got ours for $27-28k, the model year before (2003) it was $33k, but the exchange rate was abysmally bad that year. Apparently this fellow I met got his for $23-24K, but I am not 100%. To be honest, I was a bit surprised at that much of a drop (and felt a bit ripped off). I didn't think the dollar had appreciated in value that much more over the last year. Maybe the guy I met knows the owner or had a special circumstance.

Anyhow, good luck with your purchase. We are usually on the circle campground at Emily.

Til later,
Fred


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Fred,

Now I understand ... they were listed much higher last year. The 28BH-S that I am after lists at $28,900CDN. We haven't finished negotiating on the final price so thought I'd see where you landed. That info helps.

If they were able to drop that much last year I should be able to get a decent price this year.

We are heading up to Crowe Lake (Marmora area) in the Morning to a private park until Sunday. Then we plan to go to the KOA in Marmora with the In - Laws the following weekend.

Have one weekend booked in at Presq'uile in early August. That will likely be the extent of our Provincial Park camping this summer. It's so hard to get reservations these days. A testament to the popularity I guess.

We are also booked into Darien Lake in NY State at the end of August for a week. I am certainly hoping to have the new TT for some of these trips.

Anyway, enjoy the summer.

Wayne


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi Webmosher
It's me!!!!! That guy from Emily. Glad to see you are enjoying the website. You make friends quickly here. Ha! Ha!
Just so you know I didn't have any special circumstances buying the trailer and I didn't know the owners however I did deal directly with one of the owners - Tara. WE bought @ the RV show @ the International Centre. It was a "Show Special" I must say that they were well prepared for kids. We have 2 boys 3 and 4 years Tara had juice boxes and other special snacks and treats brought to them while we all sat there on the cement floor - so the boys would feel comfortable- in the midst of the show commotion . We paid 24,385-2005 28rss w/20' awning to cover both doors. We hope this helps. 
Look fowerd to your reply.

Snowman (Paul)


----------



## Webmosher (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi Paul,

Thanks for the info. Sorry to talk about your purchase second hand like that, but your deal seemed to be quite good, so I thought I would share it. It does look like you got a good deal though. I'll be sure to check out RV shows in the future. One thing I really like about Camping in Style is that they seem to be more people and family oriented than other local dealers. We also generally like Holiday, but they tend to be more of a popup/Coleman oriented place. We did not like Campkins, and felt they were unfriendly to new buyers.

For Wayne: we originally started shopping for Outbacks in the 2003 model year. Your 28K for the 28BHS is fairly comparable with the price we paid for the 2004 28RSS. Hope you have fun with your camping. We originally purchased to do alot of treking to the USA as well (since I am originally from Colorado/Wyoming), but found our tow vehicle lacking in even local camping. So, we wait until that can be resolved.

Til later,
Fred


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Fred and Paul,

Thanks for the detail on pricing. I am still waiting on delivery. Hope to see the new TT soon.

I actually purchased my current TT new from Holiday World when they located next to CIS. I agree with your comments on their service level. They were very good.

Wayne


----------

